# Gtx260 Vs Hd4870



## niranjank (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi,

I am stuck in deciding which one to buy....

POV NVIDIA GTX 260 GPU or PALIT Radeon™ HD 4870 Sonic Dual Edition

All i am worried about is future game support from this cards....DOOM3, Farcry, COD are types of games that i live on.

Please help me decide, i have ASUS P5B- Deluxe Motherboard.

Thanks 

Niranjan


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2008)

HD4870 - 17.5k
POV GTX260 - 19.2k


By performance HD4870 is a head upon the GTX260, and only a newly released GTX260 beats HD4870 but priced lil bit higher... 

If u get the new superclocked GTX260(where some changes made in core itself), then get it..but at lil high price point....

But my choice is HD4870....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 24, 2008)

niranjank said:


> All i am worried about is future game support from this cards....DOOM3, Farcry, COD are types of games that i live on.


LOL, Buddy all these games are now OLD! If u did ment upcoming like Farcry 2, CoD 5 and Doom 4 then yes both cards will do the trick, its ur [pocket that decides which to go for.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Dude check out his post again. He said that those are the type of games he lives on.


----------



## niranjank (Sep 24, 2008)

hi guys,

Thanks for the quick replies, i was wondering which one is future proof?
Nvidia offering PhysX™ and Cuda™ Technology......
ATI is offering DX10.1 Support & GDDR5

I mean who has a solid future PhysX™ and Cuda™ Technology OR DX10.1

All the games i mentioned seem to prefer Nvidia...optimized for Nvidia.

Any Thoughts, Guesses, Advice?

Regarding makes how are Palit, Point Of View, XFX.
I am ready to shell out some extra bucks for MSI and/or Gigabyte...

I was stunned to see no GTX 260 & HD4870 based cards from ASUS....Wonder Why?

Regarding makes how are Palit, Point Of View...
I am ready to shell out some extra bucks for MSI and/or Gigabyte...but only if its worth going for this brands.

I was stunned to see no GTX 260 & HD4870 based cards from ASUS....Wonder Why?

Any advice on makes? Right now i have a XFX 7600GS card....

And Half Life is on my list too.....

Also how is PhysX & DirectX are related? also i heard that Nvidia will launch DX11 ready card by 2009.....Worth the wait?

Niranjan


----------



## niranjank (Sep 25, 2008)

Finally placed decided to go with MSI 
Paid 17500/- at Techshop.in, waiting for delivery.

I have ASUS P5B-Deluxe mobo wondering how this two will match.

Any thoughts?

Next year i am thinking of going for QuadCore CPU with Intels latest chipset mobo.

I just saw that intel has launched many new chipsets...........any info on advantages of new chipsets?

Niranjan

Finally placed decided to go with MSI R4870-T2D512-OC   
Paid 17500/- at Techshop.in, waiting for delivery.

I have ASUS P5B-Deluxe mobo wondering how this two will match.

Any thoughts?

Next year i am thinking of going for QuadCore CPU with Intels latest chipset mobo.

I just saw that intel has launched many new chipsets...........any info on advantages of new chipsets?

Niranjan


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 25, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> HD4870 - 17.5k
> POV GTX260 - 19.2k
> 
> 
> ...



And the newly released 4870 1GB goes hard even on the GTX 280


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

niranjank said:


> Finally placed decided to go with MSI
> Paid 17500/- at Techshop.in, waiting for delivery.
> 
> I have ASUS P5B-Deluxe mobo wondering how this two will match.
> ...



Congrats on your purchase.

For info, Google X58 and Nehalem.


----------



## niranjank (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Again,

Finally got the card, guess what it requires 2 6 PIN Pci Express power connectors, altough i upgraded to new smps (VIP 600watts) it only came with one PCI power connector and the one bundled with the graphic card was missing.
The card was purchased from techshop.in, so i shot them a complaint....they said take a snap overything and mail us but considering the delay i dropped the idea.
Power connector was not available any where so i made my own by cutting 3 rows from and old PSU's motherboard power socket. I refered to a guide that was on digit forum. System was up and running in no time.
And now i have a problem,
System Config
Processor: - Intel Quad Core Q6600 (Running Stock) 
Motherboard: - ASUS P5B-Deluxe 
Ram: - DDR2 667 MHz 1 GB 
GFX: - MSI Radeon HD4870 512mb DDR5 Ram (Over Clocked Edition) 
PSU: - 600watts 
HDD: - 160GB SATA 2(But its jumper is set to run at less than 3 Gb/sec) 
OS: - WinXP Prof SP3 
ATI Catalyst: - 8.9 

3DMark 06 Build110 gave a score of 12583... which i think is low...correct me if i am wrong.
Changes planned to possibly correct the performance bottleneck
4GB DDR2 800 is planned. 
I will also remove the HDD jumper so that it runs at 3 Gb/sec. 


Also is the winxp version of Dx10 worth installing? Will i get any performance benifits? 

I am able to play Half Life 2 on max setting with (1280x1024, 4xAA, 8xAF, Very High Quality) 

Also i was considering changing my mobo to P45 or X48 based mobo, is it worth it considering the launching of x58 chipset? 

Please advice.

Regards

Niranjan


----------



## skippednote (Oct 6, 2008)

niranjank said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> Finally got the card, guess what it requires 2 6 PIN Pci Express power connectors, altough i upgraded to new smps (VIP 600watts) it only came with one PCI power connector and the one bundled with the graphic card was missing.
> The card was purchased from techshop.in, so i shot them a complaint....they said take a snap overything and mail us but considering the delay i dropped the idea.
> ...



Congrats man on such a great purchase. Your are now a mega gamer....!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 10, 2008)

@niranjank
ur 1Gb 667mhz single channel memory is highly bottleneck....
even 2GB 800Mhz dual channel setup cant juice a 4870 to fullest.

get atleast 2*2GB 1066 or 800 sticks, preferably of lower timings.


----------



## layzee (Nov 16, 2008)

@niranjank

Your RAM is a big bottleneck. For better performance, go with PC2-6400 or PC2-8500 RAM from either OCZ or Corsair. I would also suggest you to upgrade your motherboard from your P5E Deluxe to a new P45 based P5Q Pro from Asus. A better and reliable power supply is also recommended. If want a better SMPS or PSU you can look at Corsair's HX620 or CoolerMaster's RealPower 620W. If you do not want to upgrade your motherboard, you can overclock your Q6600 to some extent to get some additional performance.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^  no use getting a P45 chipset based soln now cuz he's thinking of getting Core i7 by next yr.

@niranjank  congrats on ur new purchase.happy gaming.

Like others hav already said upgrade ur ram.else u'll facing stuttering at high res gaming.


----------

